# Going up on the scales even though I'm in a calorie deficit:



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

Hey guys, been trying to lose weight and get back into shape for a while now after injury.

I'm 23 years old and 6 foot tall.

I was 97.8kg a week later 98.8kg.

I've been eating clean. No crisps, chocolates etc and watching my macro's through my fitnesspal.

I'm on 2000 cals a day, 600 under maintenance . Sugar is 40g and under a day (more like 30g) and fat around 60g a day instead of the recommended 67g and around 140-180g carbs a day. 180g on training days. Also consuming around 150-180g protein a day from food and shakes. Probably consuming half from shakes as student life is hitting me hard whilst not having a job.

Not sure how my weight is going up? Can anyone shed some light?

Maybe BF will still be dropping?

Cheers


----------



## Ben89 (Jun 1, 2010)

Either you're not being 100% honest about diet or good news is your putting on muscle, muscle weighs more than fat


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

Don't worry too much. You could be holding water weight.

Anyway it is a mistake to rely too much on weight on scales to monitor your progress - it is only one of several methods of gauging your progress.

In addition to weighing yourself on scales I highly recommend you to measure your waist (first thing in the morning, after going to bathroom) and at regular intervals have your bodyfat measured using 9-point caliper system.

Combining these three systems is the best way of seeing where you're at.

Don't forget also that weight loss isn't always linear - you may be seemingly stuck at same weight for a while and then apparently you lose a shi.t load of weight all in one go.


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

Ben89 said:


> Either you're not being 100% honest about diet or good news is your putting on muscle, muscle weighs more than fat


I highly doubt that the OP will have put on roughly 1kg of muscle in one week, whilst on a 600 calorie per day defecit.


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Weigh yourself in a week. If your still the same or heavier your eating too much.


----------



## 1990 (Jan 31, 2011)

Bull Terrier said:


> I highly doubt that the OP will have put on roughly 1kg of muscle in one week, whilst on a 600 calorie per day defecit.


is that even biologicaly possible


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

Water can mask fatloss. Water can do weird things when dieting. Lyle McDonald explains in one of his articles. Keep going and weigh urself in a week. Ul most likely drop a couple kg


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

How are you calculating your calories? are you weighing EVERYTHING?


----------



## Chester180 (Sep 12, 2012)

I am finding the same thing, I have been cutting for a month and I am 1kg heavier? Think I may try and cut my intake slightly more for a few weeks and see if it makes a difference.


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

Thanks guys. Defo not lying about my diet, I'm being 100 percent honest as I'd be lying to myself.

I'm weighing and measuring everything. I'll weigh myself in a week and definitely start measuring my weight then get some calipers.

I've lost a lot of weight before but did it all wrong and lost all muscle too before I got into weighy lifting.

I'm calculating by my fitness pal and looking at packaging when necessary and available.

Thanks all! I'll update.


----------



## theshrew (Nov 7, 2011)

This is my experience. I started to work out last Nov + Cleaned up diet etc.

Lost weight up until Xmas time then it went real slow then stopped at about 13st. Sometimes going slightly up and down. It pecked my head big time i no i was eating clean. I tried eating more cals for a while it did nothing, tried eating less it did nothing. So my weight was staying the same however i was getting leaner but i couldnt really tell.

So over the last 6 months ive just not been able to work out apart from maybe 15-20 times and its just been when i have time not a regular thing. Ive kept my diet pretty clean 95% of the time although some beer has crept in. I can see my belly has god bigger and ive got more fat on my face etc now.

Ive been looking forward to getting training again so thought id weigh myself to see how much weight id put on last Monday. Im still the same as i was before. I must just lost the muscle id gained. The workouts id done were mainly cardio as the gym was mainly shut by the time i got chance to workout.

So maybe you are just the same as i was - loosing the fat but staying the same. Scales dont tell the truth your better going off photos or the way your clothes fit.

If your still struggling try messsing about with your callorie intake.

Im no expert but maybe this might help


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

theshrew said:


> This is my experience. I started to work out last Nov + Cleaned up diet etc.
> 
> Lost weight up until Xmas time then it went real slow then stopped at about 13st. Sometimes going slightly up and down. It pecked my head big time i no i was eating clean. I tried eating more cals for a while it did nothing, tried eating less it did nothing. So my weight was staying the same however i was getting leaner but i couldnt really tell.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that, great insight.

I'll be monitoring my weight on a weekly basis and have set a 1KG loss per week for 6 weeks, even if I don't go down on the scales I'LL be trying my smaller jeans on to see which will give me an idea.

I shouldn't be losing mass whilst consuming 150-200g protein a day.


----------



## str4nger (Jul 17, 2012)

OP, can you post up your daily diet so we can see if your going wrong somewhere?


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

str4nger said:


> OP, can you post up your daily diet so we can see if your going wrong somewhere?


Thanks for the reply and sure i can.

Please excuse bare in mind I'm a student lol do financially I'm not in the best position dictating my diet how I wish to.

Wake at 7.30 straight to gym then either have 2 pieces of toast, brown bread with 40g Philadelphia extra light between them and two boiled eggs. With a coffee, dash of milk and splenda.

Or I'll have 2 scoops of whey with water and 1 scoop oats depending on time frame.

11am: 2 scoops whey with water or a 100g chicken fillet southern fried (rarely)

1pm: 150g chicken of chicken breast, 100g brown rice, chilli and vegetables. Or jacket potato, 100g baked beans and 50g Cheddar or Coleslaw.

3pm: another form of meat depends what I have, usually alone or with some oats or oat cakes, sometimes out cakes with philly extra light.

7pm: 100g chicken breast either boiled or fried with 1 cal spray, brown rice/broan pasta and broccoli.

Before bed around 10pm I've been taking 1 scoop whey with water for extra protein.

As I said, it's not the best but fairly clean I believe? Any tips appreciated. I consume shakes a ls it's protein, fits into my budget and very convenient around my studying and spending time with my son.

I only drink water through the day, sometimes a glass or 2 of Pepsi max and odd dilute drink with no added sugar.

Thanks


----------



## str4nger (Jul 17, 2012)

Im no nutrition expert but have you tried using the app called my fitness pal?

If you input what you are eating each day it will give you an exact breakdown of you nutrition intake.

The reason I recommend this is that for example your meal 3 may or may not have 150g of chicken which will make a difference to you daily protien intake and you need to keep that high.

Heres mine from yesterday, bare in mind that some of the lunch is from my 12pm and 2:30pm feeding times and that I am on a bulk

Your Food Diary For:

Prev Wednesday October 3, 2012 Next

Breakfast Calories Carbs Fat Protein

Syntha-6 - Strawberry Protein, 1 scoop 200 13 6 22 Ico_delete

Pure - Dairy Free Sunflower Spread, 10 g 60 0 7 0 Ico_delete

New York Bakery Co. - Sesame Bagel, 1 Bagel 233 44 2 9 Ico_delete

Add Food

Quick Tools

493 57 15 31

Lunch

Ragu - Original Bolognese Sauce, 218.75 g 95 15 0 3 Ico_delete

Morrisons - Extra Lean Minced Beef, 250 g 363 0 17 53 Ico_delete

Sainsbury's - Basmati Rice (Cooked), 150 g 191 43 0 4 Ico_delete

New York Bakery Co. - Sesame Bagel, 1 Bagel 233 44 2 9 Ico_delete

Add Food

Quick Tools

882 102 19 69

Dinner

Waitrose Essential - Lean Minced Lamb (10%), 200 g 332 0 20 38 Ico_delete

Tilda Basmati Rice - Uk - Basmati - Boiled - Uk, 150 g 245 52 1 6 Ico_delete

Marks & Spencer - Low Fat Natural Yogurt, 50 g 38 4 1 2 Ico_delete

Add Food

Quick Tools

615 56 22 46

Snacks

Syntha-6 - Strawberry Protein, 1 scoop 200 13 6 22 Ico_delete

Syntha-6 - Strawberry Protein, 1 scoop 200 13 6 22 Ico_delete

Optimum Nutrition Glyco-Maize - Waxy Maize Carbohydrate Matrix, 1 Scoop 140 35 0 0 Ico_delete

Optimum Nutrition - 100% Casein Protein Chocolate Supreme (O), 1.5 Scoop (33g) 180 5 2 36 Ico_delete

Add Food

Quick Tools

720 66 14 80

Totals 2,710 Carbs - 281 Fat - 70 Protien - 226

Calories Carbs Fat Protein


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

str4nger said:


> Im no nutrition expert but have you tried using the app called my fitness pal?
> 
> If you input what you are eating each day it will give you an exact breakdown of you nutrition intake.
> 
> ...


Nice bulking diet there mate!

I'm using my fitness pal, went down 1kg, probably water but trousers feeling lighter so will continue to measure.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

You going over on sodium intake at all mate?

Also you have to be really careful on myfitnesspal.. its a bit like wikipedia.. any1 can contribute to it, so the nutritional values arent always correct

also you state you having less fats then they recomend, well i recomend you increase those fats. because it takes fat to burn fat, look it up


----------



## str4nger (Jul 17, 2012)

They ratio that they give is not what I am aiming for.

They tell me to go for 80grams of protien and 350 carbs, but I am aiming for around 200g protien and 250 carbs. The fat makes up the rest.

I did not know that people could change the values 

I have been using the barcode scanner and so far the things that I have been eating seem to be correct,

Well its FAST FOOD FRIDAY so im guna have my usual pig out dinner tonight


----------

